# Elsa has gone to the bridge



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Life will never be quite the same again.
At 12.30pm today Elsa went to the bridge. She was 16yrs and 3weeks old and has been deaf for the last 2 years, her eye sight was deteriorating and her legs did not always go in the same direction at the same time. They occassionally let her down completely. She slept 22hrs a day but in true labrador fashion was still able to detect food being prepared/eaten/dished up, even whilst asleep.
It seemed as though she had gone completely blind in the last 24hrs and would not walk, she was too afraid. A younger dog would have coped with this in time but she had had enough.

I have owned labs all my life but Elsa was a one off. She was the most intelligent, biddable, gentle natured dog I've ever owned. She loved everybody but most of all she loved life. She was fully trained both on and off lead by 8 months old. She responded to commands instantly even though she did everything at high speed. She made me the envy of all my labrador hooligan owning friends. She was known as "miss goody four paws" but also as "the gobby bitch" as she did have a habit of barking when she wanted me to throw her ball. OK she wasn't quite perfect but who's fault was that?

We have been preparing for this day for a couple of months now as we knew she was getting weary but it doesn't make this any easier, we are both heartbroken. Elsa was "my little ray of golden sunshine", my baby, my bestest friend. I don't know how I'm going to cope without *those ears,* they were my stress busters and I need them so much right now.
Run free at the Bridge Elsa. RIP
Lesley


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. It is a hard time to lose such a close friend. My thoughts are with you


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and tears are pouring down my face right now............I know how it feels, the dogs are just such a part of the family.

Take care your baby is free of any pain right now, unfortunatley it is those left behind that are left with the biggest ache inside.

Nette xxx


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry Lesley. I always read the posts about the passing of beloved pets. Being a dog owner all my life I can't help but cry a little tear.

You had 16 great years and have some terrific memories.

Stewart


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure that if she could Elsa would say "thank you" for the final act of kindness. It is so painful for us but such a relief for our much loved pets.

Thinking of you at this tough time.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear Elsa has gone to the Bridge Lesley  my thoughts are with you. Run free at the Bridge Elsa


Jacquie


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

So sorry,we know how you feel.
Take care,


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've only been dog owners for less than a year, but I really know what you mean about those ears.

She'll be telling all her new mates and about her life she's enjoyed with you.

Run free, Elsa.

Gerald & Annie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

So sorry


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Run free Elsa.....


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

So very sad for you. We had our 18 year old cat put to sleep on monday.
The vet tells you its for the best you no tis for the best but its still hard to let go. Still have wet eyes.


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

So very sad for you. We had our 18 year old cat put to sleep on monday.
The vet tells you its for the best you no tis for the best but its still hard to let go. Still have wet eyes.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A sad time but happy memories. Best wishes.

Thinking of SanDel too.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh why do I read these Rainbow Bridge posts - I always end up sitting here on the couch with tears streaming down my face. Hubby comes in, looks at me and enquires ' Rainbow Bridge?' and I nod! 

These posts are so meaningful to us animal lovers.

Lesley - Thankyou for sharing Elsa's story. 16 is brilliant age for a Lab  
Hopefully time will heal.

SanDel - So sorry for you too. Again, 18 is a great age.

Rest in Peace Pets


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwww am crying..................................................

Am so sorry for your loss. She sounded like a brilliant doggy to have in your life and how lucky you were that she was with you for 16 years. All the great memories of a fantastic family member. Thinking of you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Elsa*

Run free at the bridge sweerheart.

16 is a tremendous age.

Russell


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

What a wonderful life she had with you. 16 years of love, comfort, food and ball throwing when she wanted it. I have no doubt that she loved every minute with you.

Now all her legs will only go in the one direction - running after that ball at the bridge

D


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Sad now - but soon you'll remember the good times, best wishes K&C&P


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sad news indeed!  Run free Elsa.........

Keith and Ros


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We had Elsa from 8 weeks old and I feel confident that she has had a happy life. She came everywhere with us except to work. For most of her life, her and I went for a 2 hour walk every afternoon whatever the weather and she swam in the canal every day winter or summer. She then she went jogging 3 miles every evening when Pat got home from school. She was always raring to go. 
I have many many happy memories that I will always treasure.
Elsa is being collected from the vets tomorrow for private cremation and her ashes will come home here and one day will be scattered along her favourite daily walk alongside the Staffs and Worcs canal.
Thankyou all for your kind words.
Lesley


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

I am so sorry and know just how you must be feeling. 

Lynne


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Elsa you are in our thoughts . Run free at the Bridge Elsa, all our beloved pets already there are waiting to greet you.
Rich and Lin


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

We collected Poppys remains on wed they will coming to Spain.We have her son who's 17 and Ella our boxer dog over 15 so are waiting to place them altogether. Just remember how much fun you had with her.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Run free at the Bridge Elsa

Why do we cry when we know we have done the right thing?

Sue


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear your sad news, I can see she had a wonderfull life with you, you have some wonderful memories of her

run free at the bridge Elsa


Anne


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Bye bye Elsa, it's clear that you were very, very much loved. Time to run free now.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read about the passing of Elsa.

We have a much loved 12.7 year old chocolate lab Coco in the family who is getting more and more crippled every day with arthritic hips.

The description of Elsa; "She slept 22hrs a day but in true labrador fashion was still able to detect food being prepared/eaten/dished up, even whilst asleep", is so descriptive of Coco-he can still hear the fridge door being opened from 3 rooms away.

We are all dreading the day when he is no longer with us but as with Elsa, we will have very happy memories of the times we have had together.

RIP Elsa.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Heartbreaking, a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye! All the best - time heals, you did the totally right thing! xxx

The "little toad" in my avatar was sent to make me feel better (and to try me) after my beautiful princess was taken from me.


----------

